# March Danabol Ds



## Jason126 (Dec 11, 2015)

Has anyone tried March Danabol Ds lately? Also been wondering if there are  counterfeits of this product?  I already know Body  research Isn't the real March. Thanks any info is much  appreciated.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 11, 2015)

Tons of counterfeits... Lei I think made a post on how to tell the difference. He should pop in here.


----------



## Jason126 (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks I've been doing lots of research but most of the info I've found is old. The source that its coming from is legit so I'm hoping the product will be legit. It does have the March logo on it. I can take pics once it arrives.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Dec 11, 2015)

Here's the thread:

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/14145-Danabol-DS

I recently purchased a few bottles and I have a few things to say about them, whether March has (slightly) changed their packaging or there are some new counterfeit on the market.
The new packaging is identical at the exception of:

- The label is solid blue instead of gradient blue. The label is also a bit glossy unlike the original one that is matte
- There's a bar code on the label
- The "M" sticker is a lot thicker on the new bottle. It is also a bit messy, less "sharp" than the previous packaging, which I really don't like

I've been long wondering if these are legit or if they are counterfeit. Sure thing is that the tablets are 100% identical, color, pressing, etc...
I haven't tried them yet so I can't give input on their quality.


----------



## Jason126 (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks for your input Lei. Was wondering did you end up switching brands to British Dispensery somewhere throughout that cycle? If so what was the difference? Thanks a lot. 
Anyone else have input?


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 11, 2015)

If you have them on you post some pics.


----------



## Jason126 (Dec 11, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> If you have them on you post some pics.



 Will have them very soon that's why I am  trying to find out as much more information as possible about them.  I will then post pics thanks


----------



## Jason126 (Dec 17, 2015)

They came in yesterday.  They are loose in baggy not in sealed bottle like I was expecting.  But after lots of research and pictures I am pretty positive  they aren't counterfeit.  I also performed a Labmax  test on them and they passed.  I don't plan on using them for a couple months But looking forward to these and hoping for the best.  They are the right shade of blue and are  pressed extremely well  without any crooked lines.  Every one is equal.  As soon as I have time to figure out how to put pictures up I will.  

 Anyone else have any experiences with these lately.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 17, 2015)

Jason126 said:


> They came in yesterday.  They are loose in baggy not in sealed bottle like I was expecting.  But after lots of research and pictures I am pretty positive  they aren't counterfeit.  I also performed a Labmax  test on them and they passed.  I don't plan on using them for a couple months But looking forward to these and hoping for the best.  They are the right shade of blue and are  pressed extremely well  without any crooked lines.  Every one is equal.  As soon as I have time to figure out how to put pictures up I will.
> 
> Anyone else have any experiences with these lately.



The fact that they aren't in a bottle is sketchy but hey if it's dbol then **** it


----------



## Jason126 (Dec 28, 2015)

Was wondering what you guys thoughts are on these?


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 28, 2015)

the heart shape concerns me, but im not the best guy for this........wait til we get the others opinion before you/we come to any conclusions.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Dec 28, 2015)

Sorry dude but they look like the counterfeit to me, I mean the Body Research ones, not the March.
Looking at your pics the shade is not right, the pressing a bit lousy and they are matte. The March are lighter, slighty glossy (due to the better pressing of the tabs) and with a very visible and regular rim.
They are still Dbol though, hence the Labmax passing, just not the same quality.


----------



## Jason126 (Dec 28, 2015)

Yep that's what I was thinking. It seems so hard to find good dbol now days. It's such cheap shit why Underdose it? Labmax passed but wasn't real dark red but it was red. I've tried 7 different kinds of dbol. One lab which was in the first cycle I've ever done was amazing! All other ones have passed labmax but was junk even at 100mg a day! No dbol effects at all. I have a feeling these are going to be like that. If it passes labmax wouldn't you think that you could just take more to get the effects I'm looking for? Thanks for helping guys!


----------



## JackC4 (Dec 29, 2015)

Had a similar experience myself, were supposed to be March, came loose in as well and were garbage. Tabs were very poorly pressed. 

When I complained I was told I was a reverse scammer lol...chalk it up to experience


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 29, 2015)

Jason126 said:


> Yep that's what I was thinking. It seems so hard to find good dbol now days. It's such cheap shit why Underdose it? Labmax passed but wasn't real dark red but it was red. I've tried 7 different kinds of dbol. One lab which was in the first cycle I've ever done was amazing! All other ones have passed labmax but was junk even at 100mg a day! No dbol effects at all. I have a feeling these are going to be like that. If it passes labmax wouldn't you think that you could just take more to get the effects I'm looking for? Thanks for helping guys!



Just bc they're not the brand you had thought they were doesn't mean it's underdosed. Labmax cannot accurately tell you anything ESPECIALLY concentrations.


----------



## Jason126 (Jan 2, 2016)

Started taking these 3 days ago. The scale says I've gained 5lbs in 3 days. Seems extreme but no other sides yet.  It usually takes around 2 weeks for me to start getting any pumps at the gym. I know the scale doesn't lie but I'm still a little concerned if these are dosed right or not. Only time will tell. I'm taking 60mg day split throughout the day.


----------



## Rodgeur (Jan 7, 2016)

Jason126 said:


> Has anyone tried March Danabol Ds lately? Also been wondering if there are  counterfeits of this product?  I already know Body  research Isn't the real March. Thanks any info is much  appreciated.


Hi, i tried danabol ds body reseach and i love them... very powerful. Conterfeit or not they do their job! Methandinone raw is not expensive so they are rarely fake.


----------



## Jason126 (Jan 10, 2016)

Did they come in original sealed bottle?  I've been on mine for 11 days and gained seven total pounds.  No Sides what so ever and no pumps. I've been holding off on adex because I'm waiting to see if these are real. I should have felt them by now. I think the 7lbs is from my diet. I think there are several other counterfeits of this danabol. What do you think?


----------



## Jason126 (Jan 10, 2016)

Also how long ago was it that you cycled these thanks a lot for the information and help


----------



## Rodgeur (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi Jason 126! I take danabol ds body research during 4 weeks . 50 mg daily in five taken. I gained 5 lbs in 3 days and for the rest of time i added 10 lbs. I change because my appetite is suppress. I think my liver is rising too much. I take dbol injectable . For your pills, maybe they are underdosed but not without substance. Do a test: take 5 pills one hours before training. If you don't have a great pumps, let fall.


----------



## Rodgeur (Jan 10, 2016)

Maybe take it with grapefruit juice for better absortion.


----------



## Jason126 (Jan 10, 2016)

Today is chest and shoulder day for me. I'll take 50mg 1-2hrs before training and see how it goes. 
Never done dbol injectable. I've done tne. What difference is there between the two besides the initial pass through the liver? Does it kick in faster? Thanks a lot for replying.
 I mean the difference injectable dbol and pills.


----------



## Rodgeur (Jan 10, 2016)

I think just a little part of dbol injectable pass in the liver. It's better than pills. But dbol tabs or injectable is one of the most powerful steroid. Be sure of your source.


----------



## Rodgeur (Jan 10, 2016)

Legit russian dbol is most powerful because he have a little different structure. But legit blue heart is very good. Otherwise one week maximum for feel the kick for the both( pills or injectable )


----------



## Jason126 (Jan 10, 2016)

I didn't know there was a difference in Russian dbol and regular dbol. I just read the difference doing a little research. Very interesting.


----------



## Rodgeur (Jan 10, 2016)

Say that russian dbol has a lock in less. More toxic for liver but most powerful...


----------



## Jason126 (Jan 10, 2016)

Rodgeur said:


> Say that russian dbol has a lock in less. More toxic for liver but most powerful...



I sent you a pm


----------



## Rodgeur (Jan 10, 2016)

Ok bro, i leave tapatalk for going to the classic version.


----------



## Rodgeur (Jan 10, 2016)

Jason126 said:


> I sent you a pm


Have you receveid my Pm?


----------



## Jason126 (Jan 10, 2016)

Yes I did. I also tried taking 50mg 1.5hr before workout. Just got back. No good news. They actually made me feel like crap. Horrible work out. The hearts I have are just garbage. Live and learn. I'm still going to tell the source about this.


----------



## Carlcoc73 (Jan 15, 2016)

Blue hearts from Thailand by DS is legit
4 Ed is boom.

NO LINKS!!!!!


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 15, 2016)

Carlcoc73 said:


> Blue hearts from Thailand by DS is legit
> 4 Ed is Boom!!
> Can get them on NO LINKS!
> 
> ...


----------



## GothamLabs (Jan 15, 2016)

Domestic source here. PM me with questions or prices. Quick shipping. American just like you. Cheapest anywhere. Freebies with every order.


----------



## Jason126 (Jan 16, 2016)

GothamLabs said:


> Domestic source here. PM me with questions or prices. Quick shipping. American just like you. Cheapest anywhere. Freebies with every order.



Who the **** is this guy??? Get the **** off my thread! Are you stupid? Your stupid batman and robin shit doesn't have anything to do with the title of this thread!!!!    
                                 ****in Jackass


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 18, 2016)

Ive had the real deal blues and Ive had the knock offs..two different worlds in quality.the real blues are the best dbol I ever had


----------



## Rodgeur (Jan 18, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> Ive had the real deal blues and Ive had the knock offs..two different worlds in quality.the real blues are the best dbol I ever had


Yes! A lot of fake but the REAL blue heart is AWESOME! Today it's difficult to find, even some pharmacy in Thauland sell fake...


----------

